# Stent removal??



## MsMaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

Our doctor did a stent removal in our office. What diagnosis code is there for " stent removal " ? 

ALSO, CAN YOU USE MODIFIER 59 IN THIS SCENARIO? 

99213-25     DX 1. 719.41
17000          2. 702.0
20610-59
J3301


Thanks in advance 
msmaddy


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Where was the stent removed from?


----------



## sp485 (Oct 7, 2009)

Look into foreign body removal if this was done intravascularly. (37203)


----------



## MsMaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

magnolia1 said:


> where was the stent removed from?



the pt has a gallbladder removal at the hosp, and this was a follow up visit. So the doctor removed the stent. I'm still waiting for dictation to be completed.

Thanks 
msmaddy


----------

